# si era fatta abortire dalle mani di suo padre



## pizzi

_Ma quella puttana, dopo aver intascato i soldi, *si era fatta abortire dalle mani di suo padre *che era ginecologo, tenendo per sé quel mucchio di denaro.
_
Ornela Vorpsi, _Bevete cacao Van Houten!_

Cosa ne pensate di questa frase ? A me suona strana, ma forse sta in piedi...


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> _Ma quella puttana, dopo aver intascato i soldi, *si era fatta abortire dalle mani di suo padre *che era ginecologo, tenendo per sé quel mucchio di denaro.
> _
> Ornela Vorpsi, _Bevete cacao Van Houten!_
> 
> Cosa ne pensate di questa frase ? A me suona strana, ma forse sta in piedi...



Sta in bilico sopra il parapetto di un grattacielo. 
_Suo padre l'aveva aiutata ad abortire. Suo padre l'aveva aiutata mentre abortiva. Per abortire si era fatta aiutare da suo padre. Per abortire aveva chiesto l'aiuto di suo padre. Suo padre a richiesta della figlia stessa l'aveva aiutata nell'aborto. Suo padre l'aveva aiutata durante l'aborto.Ecc._

Secondo me ci sarebbero decine e decine di frasi per aggirare l'ostacolo e togliere dalla vista questa frase passiva due volte. Leggendo e rileggendo la frase mi sembra di intravedere due aborti. Uno quello esplicitamente posto nella frase. Il secondo la frase stessa. Ma forse parlo così perché mi devo essere perso qualche importante sviluppo della lingua italiana.


----------



## Odysseus54

Si spiega col fatto che Ornella Vorpsi e' albanese.  Nata e cresciuta in Albania.


----------



## francisgranada

Non mi è chiaro se alla fine i soldi gli abbia ottenuto il padre (ginecologo) o la figlia ("quella puttana") ...


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Non mi è chiaro se alla fine i soldi gli abbia ottenuto il padre (ginecologo) o la figlia ("quella puttana") ...



Automaticamente ho pensato che i soldi li abbia tenuti la figlia, leggendo poi la frase di Francis sono andato a controllare e noto che potrebbe risultare sibillina ma penso di poter confermare ad sensum che i soldi li ha tenuti la figlia


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Non vedo niente di straordinario né di scorretto nella frase in oggetto, è solo una questione di stile. In linea di massima, il gerundio "tenendo per sé..." deve riferirsi al soggetto della proposizione, come del resto il complemento "per sé".


----------



## Sempervirens

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Non vedo niente di straordinario né di scorretto nella frase in oggetto, è solo una questione di stile. In linea di massima, il gerundio "tenendo per sé..." deve riferirsi al soggetto della proposizione, come del resto il complemento "per sé".



Ciao, matoupaschat! Neanch'io ho niente da ridire sul '' tenendo per sé...''

Quello che non vedo bene è '' si era fatta abortire...''

Di questo passo daremo il via ad analoghe costruzioni: _'' si era fatta partire...__; si era fatta mangiare...;'' _ Frasi che lascerebbero di stucco me e altri della stessa corrente di pensiero.

Non so.


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo Treccani (vedi *qui* e *qui*) (NB: sottolineature mie)


*   cauṡativo* agg. [dal lat. tardo _causativus_, der. di _causari_ «causare»]. – 
*1. *(...)
*2.* In grammatica: 
​*a. *(...) ​*b.* V_erbi c_. (o _fattivi_), verbi derivati che esprimono un’azione non compiuta dal soggetto ma fatta compiere ad altri (per es. _addormentare_ rispetto a _dormire_). ​*c.*_Funzione c_., quella che assume il verbo _fare_ seguito da un infinito, per indicare che il soggetto non fa lui l’azione ma la fa fare ad altri (_lo hai fatto piangere_; _ti farò pentire_, ecc.). Con _valore c_. sono adoperati talvolta anche alcuni verbi intransitivi; per es.: _riposare gli occhi_ (cioè farli riposare), _invecchiare artificialmente il vino_(cioè farlo invecchiare, provocarne l’invecchiamento).

​

*  abortire *v. intr. [dal lat. tardo abortire, der. di abortus: v. aborto] (io abortisco, tu abortisci, ecc.). –
*1*. (aus. avere) Non portare a termine la gravidanza, sia per interruzione spontanea dovuta a cause varie, sia per interruzione volontaria artificiale (v. aborto): a. in seguito a una caduta; manovre, pratiche per fare a.; anche di animali: la mucca ha abortito.​
Tirando le somme, ho l'impressione "che farsi abortire dalle mani del padre" sia lecito. 

Ciao!

PS: Ci sono ulteriori precisazioni in Serianni XIV-39.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Matou (bentornato)! 
E' normalissimo utilizzare i verbi intransitivi con la costruzione causativa vera e propria (_andare = far andare_ ecc..). 
Quello che suona proprio male è utilizzare la causativa (che la Treccani chiama "del quarto tipo") nella quale l'iniziatore/istigatore è anche il paziente/obiettivo dell'azione. 

Ad esempio: _ho fatto tagliare i miei capelli al barbiere_/_mi sono fatto tagliare i capelli dal barbiere_ (causativa del "quarto tipo")
E' normalissima la frase _il padre l'ha fatta abortire_ ma non suona per nulla idiomatica la frase _si è fatta abortire dal padre_ o, tornando al primo esempio, _si è fatto andare_ (????). 
Questo probabilmente perché la seconda costruzione si usa per lo più con verbi transitivi con complemento oggetto più o meno espresso, in quanto ha un significato passivo (l'iniziatore è anche il soggetto passivo dell'azione!). 
E' vero che ci sono delle espressioni che utilizzano verbi intransitivi, come _si è lasciato morire/si è lasciato andare_, che però hanno un significato riflessivo, con il significato di _lasciar morire se stessi/lasciar andare se stessi_, cioè il soggetto è anche il complemento oggetto dell'azione. 

Altri esempi, con verbi transitivi, sono _farsi prendere dalla foga_, _farsi prendere la mano_, nelle quali c'è un complemento oggetto. 

Il verbo _abortire_ non ha alcuno significato riflessivo, quindi non c'è un complemento oggetto e per questo, secondo me, suona male (e forse è anche sbagliato dal punto di vista grammaticale). 
Questo perché non mi sembra che esista l'espressione _farsi abortire_. 

Che ne pensate? 

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Se sostituiamo _abortire_, p.e. con "interrompere la gravidanza", allora possiamo applicare la stessa logica per emtrambe le frasi:
_
si era fatta tagliare i capelli dal barbiere
si era fatta interrompere la gravidanza dal padre

_


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Se sostituiamo _abortire_, p.e. con "interrompere la gravidanza", allora possiamo applicare la stessa logica per emtrambe le frasi:
> _
> si era fatta tagliare i capelli dal barbiere
> si era fatta interrompere la gravidanza dal padre_



Si, la frase suona bene così. 
Quello che intendo dire, comunque, è che non v'è un passaggio automatico tra verbo intransitivo e corrispondente perifrasi verbale del tipo _farsi/lasciarsi + infinito_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou!   Che bello ritrovarti!!!  

Concordo con Nino. 
La parte che hai sottolineato nel testo ripreso dal Treccani è solo un esempio dell'uso del verbo: "pratiche per _abortire_", "manovre per _abortire_" a cui potremmo aggiungere "farmaci per _abortire_", "interventi chirurgici per _abortire_".  

"Farsi abortire" non funziona per quanto spiegava Nino. Presupporrebbe, tra l'altro, che il soggetto parlante decidesse di farsi abortire (dalla madre):  nessuno di noi può _suicidarsi_ facendosi abortire. Per tornare alla frase incriminata, direi: _"Si era procurata l'aborto con l'aiuto del padre ginecologo."  

_P.S.: Ciao, Francis! Personalmente non trovo la frase naturale.  Meglio dire "si era procurata l'aborto/aveva abortito con l'aiuto del padre".


----------



## Odysseus54

Anch'io concordo con Nino.



> Se sostituiamo _abortire, p.e. con "interrompere la gravidanza", allora possiamo applicare la stessa logica per emtrambe le frasi:
> 
> si era fatta tagliare i capelli dal barbiere
> si era fatta interrompere la gravidanza dal padre
> 
> _


Attenzione, qui il 'si' non e' un complemento oggetto riflessivo (accusativo, per intenderci) , ma un complemento di vantaggio ( dativo ).  La costruzione e' completamente diversa da quella della frase che stiamo discutendo, che invece ha un 'si' riflessivo accusativo con un verbo intransitivo.


----------



## Nino83

Giusta osservazione Odysseus. 
Con i verbi transitivi il pronome è un dativo di vantaggio. 
Con i verbi intransitivi (solo quelli che permettono la costruzione del tipo _farsi/lasciarsi + infinito_) il pronome è riflessivo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Meno male che i miei sospetti trovano conferma nelle parole di chi sa come spiegare la grammatica! Io vado un po' ad orecchio e un po' tentoni. 

L'unica connessione che vedo nella frase è che la cosa abortita è coreferente con *''*_*si era fatta abortire*_*''*_*. 
*Siccome _è cosa illogica allora non rimane che scegliere tra gli altri _attori_. Ma trattasi di deduzione_ ad sensum_, e non_ ad grammaticam._ Sopportate il mio latino maccheronico già che ci siete.
Ricordo a tutti che trattandosi del verbo abortire è implicato un terzo attore oltre il padre e _l'abortente_: la creatura abortita. A prima vista avevo capito che la cosa abortita aveva chiesto di farsi abortire, poi ho riletto e riletto e dopo ho tratto le conclusioni. Purtroppo non ho più la scaltrezza dei tempi che furono.
S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

Un'altra osservazione - 'abortire' puo' essere sia inergativo ( 'la giovane ha abortito' ) che inaccusativo ( 'il progetto e' abortito' ) che transitivo ( 'ha abortito un figlio' - uso della cui grammaticita' non sono sicurissimo, ma che si vede e si sente spesso ).

Usiamo un altro verbo intransitivo inergativo con uso anche transitivo per schiarirci la mente - proviamo con 'lavorare'.


(1) 'Oggi il capo mi ha fatto lavorare sul lancio di un nuovo prodotto'   -  logicamente e grammaticalmente a posto.

(2) 'Oggi mi sono fatta lavorare dal capo in sala riunioni'  -  senso del tutto diverso, 'lavorare' diventa transitivo.


Mi pare che nella (2) l'accoppiamento oggetto/verbo si sposti su 'lavorare', il che e' possibile data la qualita' di 'lavorare' che puo' essere anche transitivo ( es. 'lavorare un pezzo' ).

Quindi, ripensandoci, la frase dell'OP non e' di per se' sgrammaticata.  

Sarebbe corretta se a parlare fosse un feto , come ha detto Sempervirens.  Il che pero' fa a cazzotti col contesto.


----------



## Nino83

Beh, però la frase risulterebbe comunque scorretta (anche con il verbo _abortire_ nella sua versione transitiva), perché dovrebbe essere _il figlio si era fatto abortire_ e non _lei si era fatta abortire_. 

Quindi è comunque sgrammaticata la frase.


----------



## francisgranada

Odysseus54 said:


> Un'altra osservazione - 'abortire' puo' essere sia inergativo ( 'la giovane ha abortito' ) che inaccusativo ( 'il progetto e' abortito' ) che transitivo ( 'ha abortito un figlio' - uso della cui grammaticita' non sono sicurissimo, ma che si vede e si sente spesso ).


E' particamente questo che volevo suggerire anch'io con il mio esempio (#10). Cioè se l'aborto lo intendiamo come un "cambio di stato" (fisicamente parlando) che avviene alla donna, allora abortire significa _grosso modo _"interrompere la gravidanza", "provocare la fine della gravidanza", ecc ... Così la frase in questione potrebbe essere accettabile (non dico ottima) anche se l'uso transitivo non fosse considerato corretto.


----------



## Odysseus54

Nino83 said:


> Beh, però la frase risulterebbe comunque scorretta (anche con il verbo _abortire_ nella sua versione transitiva), perché dovrebbe essere _il figlio si era fatto abortire_ e non _lei si era fatta abortire_.
> 
> Quindi è comunque sgrammaticata la frase.



Quello che volevo dire e' che se si ipotizza un feto femmina ( una feta ? una fetessa ? ) che, nella sua autonomia di vita umana gia' formata al concepimento, e' dotata di volonta' e utilizza questa volonta' a scopo suicida convincendo il padre a 'abortirla', la frase e' grammaticalmente accettabile e filosoficamente interessante 

Non lo e' razionalmente ne' in riferimento al contesto - l'autrice vuole dire una cosa, ma non conoscendo bene l'italiano ne dice un'altra parecchio improbabile e che non c'entra nulla col contesto.



> E' particamente questo che volevo suggerire anch'io con il mio esempio (#10). Cioè se l'aborto lo intendiamo come un "cambio di stato" (fisicamente parlando) che avviene alla donna, allora abortire significa _grosso modo "interrompere la gravidanza", "provocare la fine della gravidanza", ecc ... Così la frase in questione potrebbe essere accettabile (non dico ottima) anche se l'uso transitivo non fosse considerato corretto.
> _



Le costruzioni pero' non si fanno a senso, in italiano.  Dipendono dalle scelte lessicali.  Se scegli 'abortire', devi usare una costruzione diversa da quella che useresti con 'interrompere la gravidanza'.

Per esempio si puo' dire :

"Il medico le ha interrotto la gravidanza"

ma non si puo' dire

"Il medico le ha abortito"


anche se, nel contesto di una frase come "Giovanna ha abortito" , 'abortire' puo' essere tranquillamente sostituito, e senza cambiare costruzione, con 'interrompere la gravidanza'.


----------



## francisgranada

Odysseus54 said:


> ... Le costruzioni pero' non si fanno a senso, in italiano.  Dipendono dalle scelte lessicali.  Se scegli 'abortire', devi usare una costruzione diversa da quella che useresti con 'interrompere la gravidanza' ...


Certo. Ho solo cercato di trovare qualche "giustificazione  spontanea" della frase discussa, visto che non suona "del tutto male" e soprattutto perché noto un certo dilemma da parte dei madrelingua per quanto riguarda la sua correttezza/accettabilità.


----------



## Odysseus54

francisgranada said:


> Certo. Ho solo cercato di trovare qualche "giustificazione  spontanea" della frase discussa, visto che non suona "del tutto male" e soprattutto perché noto un certo dilemma da parte dei madrelingua per quanto riguarda la sua correttezza/accettabilità.




Per me suona pessimamente.  Se non si e' capito, l'interpretazione di questa frase basata sull'uso di 'abortire' come transitivo e' puramente ipotetica, negata dal contesto specifico e sostanzialmente improponibile.

Semplicemente, non e' italiano corretto.


----------



## Sempervirens

Sì, l'uso del verbo abortire mi sembra improprio. Simili frasi si capiscono più per forza di cose, -nella frase se isoliamo " si era fatta abortire" potrebbe essere interpretato come impersonale, che per vie grammaticali.

Mi ricorda tanto quest'altra frase infelice alla quale sto ben alla larga "Piscio il cane". Nella quale frase il cane in soggetto non passa dall'apparato urinario del parlante, anche se l'interpretazione grammaticale farebbe pensare ciò.

Porse la spiegazione di tutto viene da quel fenomeno chiamato economia del linguaggio. Mah! Io intanto non leggerò gli scritti di tale scrittrice. Ognuno si difende come puole. Mi chiedo il perché di una non revisione da parte della casa editrice. Ma fatemi il piacere!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Abortire è *intransitivo* quindi NON ammette costruzione passiva.
"far abortire" è attivo, diverso quindi dall'esempio in questione che è quindi chiaramente scorretto.

Questo non significa che in un libro non si possa trovare una frase sgrammaticata, soprattutto se il personaggio che la pronuncia ha un livello di educazione basso.


----------



## Sempervirens

Paulfromitaly said:


> Abortire è *intransitivo* quindi NON ammette costruzione passiva.
> "far abortire" è attivo, diverso quindi dall'esempio in questione che è quindi chiaramente scorretto.
> 
> Questo non significa che in un libro non si possa trovare una frase sgrammaticata, soprattutto se il personaggio che la pronuncia ha un livello di educazione basso.



Messo sotto questi termini convengo, Paul, convengo. 

A proposito, Paul, non potrebbe essere che questo uso non strettamente proprio del verbo abortire ne sia invece uno nuovo in veste di verbo labile? O forse ho preso una cantonata madornale.

S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

Sempervirens said:


> Messo sotto questi termini convengo, Paul, convengo.
> 
> A proposito, Paul, non potrebbe essere che questo uso non strettamente proprio del verbo abortire ne sia invece uno nuovo in veste di verbo labile? O forse ho preso una cantonata madornale.
> 
> S.V



Solo se a parlare e' un feto femmina.  L'uso di 'abortire' come transitivo esiste ( ha abortito un figlio ) ma puo' avere come oggetto, in italiano, solo quello, e credo si usi solo in forma attiva.

Magari in futuro, a forza di telefilm doppiati male, ci troveremo ad abortire anche delle operazioni, dei progetti, ricalcando quello che gia' si fa in inglese, dove con questo significato l'uso in forma passiva e' normale.  Ma ancora non ci siamo, e per ora una frase come quella dell'OP e' sbagliata.

Poi certo, come dice Paul, puo' essere un artificio stilistico per trasportarci in un ambiente abietto anche linguisticamente.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Odysseus! Ma sì, mi avete convinto, certo, ma rimango nel mio. Comunque questi verbi che si ritrovano ad essere tuttofare ai giorni d'oggi dobbiamo considerarlo come un fenomeno della lingua che cambia  e si adatta a nuove esigenze. 
Esigenze nel senso di frettolosità, di fatica a pensare e di non voler o poter approfondire la grammatica della propria lingua o della lingua di un altro Paese. 

Inoltre sembrerebbe che (per via della stessa causa?)  sia in corso tutto un livellamento di forme verbali.

Pronominali, causativi, transitivi e intransitivi tenderebbero ad assumere la medesima forma. Uno per tutti gli usi.

Cito a mo' di esempio il verbo saltare, transitivo e intransitivo, che nella forma causativa la quale prevede l'utilizzo del verbo fare viene usato come un causativo organico (senza il verbo fare). Ecco che troviamo nelle ricette queste espressioni:

_''... tagliate a fettine sottili i funghi e saltateli in una padella con un po' d'olio d'oliva...''

_Dopotutto c'è posto per tutti e, forse, il troppo polemizzare guasta gli umori e il sapore dei funghi. Viviamo e lasciamo vivere

S.V


----------



## matoupaschat

Salve a tutti,
Grazie a Nino e Anna per il bentornato! 


> Abortire è *intransitivo* quindi NON ammette costruzione passiva.
> "far abortire" è attivo, diverso quindi dall'esempio in questione che è quindi chiaramente scorretto.


Quest'argomento non mi convince completamante, poiché secondo la Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione di L.Renzi e G.Salvi (Il Mulino 1991, 3.1, p. 500), cito: " La costruzione fattitiva con _fare  / lasciare_ può essere un mezzo per rendere transitivo un verbo intransitivo. Infatti, mentre certi verbi possono essere usati sia in costruzioni intransitive che in costruzioni transitive [...], altri verbi possono essere usati solo intransitivamente e si deve ricorrere alla costruzione fattitiva per ottenere una forma transitiva."Purtroppo, questa garmmatica mi risulta di lettura abbastanza difficile sia per la sua propria struttura che per il linguaggio usato. Propongo, per non offendere il copyright di scaricare "in nuvola" un pdf delle 10 pagine sull'argomento della costruzione fattitiva e di fornire il link a chi me ne farà la domanda in PM.

Matou


----------



## Sempervirens

Carissimo Matoupaschat,sei un simpaticissimo individuo e io sono un legno torto, ed anche Toscano.

_Tirando le somme, ho l'impressione "che farsi abortire dalle mani del padre" sia lecito._ Dal tuo intervento #8.

Mi dispiace, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Mi sembra che sia stata assodata l'inesattezza sintattica.

Le mie modeste conoscenze e quei pochi libri di cui dispongo, mi indirizzano verso un'interpretazione a dir poco opposta alla tua. Non per questo però punto i piedi. Anzi, il link, casomai tu volessi segnalarcelo, lo vedrei volentieri, come lo vedrebbero volentieri gli altri amici del forum. 

Ciao

S.V


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Semper ,

Ti ringrazio per le tue gentili parole ma sono ostinato anche io. Mi scuserai se non mi accontento delle spiegazioni fornite, le trovo poco soddisfacenti e sarà così finché non avrò trovato un testo di grammatica che mi spiega perché una cosa che è lecita nella mia propria lingua, molto vicina alla vostra come ben sapete, non lo sarebbe anche in italiano. Il punto in cui inciampo è che la costruzione identica in francese, ritenuta sbagliata dai puristi quaranta anni fa, è del tutto lecita adesso che la grammatica francese si è razionalizzata. In tali casi, mi viene sempre il dubbio che lo stesso accada in italiano e che certi parlanti bollino il costrutto perché non gli è stato insegnato che è corretto pur suonando strano alle loro orecchie.

Ti mando il link in PM. Sono un dieci pagine scannerizzate che non posso rendere pubbliche per motivo di copyright. Posso comunque condividerle in privato con ogni persona interessata che me ne faccia espressamente la domanda.

Matou


----------



## pizzi

matoupaschat said:


> Mi scuserai se non mi accontento delle spiegazioni fornite, le trovo poco soddisfacenti e sarà così finché non avrò trovato un testo di grammatica che mi spiega perché una cosa che è lecita nella mia propria lingua, molto vicina alla vostra come ben sapete, non lo sarebbe anche in italiano. Il punto in cui inciampo è che la costruzione identica in francese, ritenuta sbagliata dai puristi quaranta anni fa, è del tutto lecita adesso che la grammatica francese si è razionalizzata. In tali casi, mi viene sempre il dubbio che lo stesso accada in italiano e che certi parlanti bollino il costrutto perché non gli è stato insegnato che è corretto pur suonando strano alle loro orecchie.



Ciao Matou, bentornato anche da parte mia !

Una puntualizzazione, visto che si parla di una scrittrice di lingua madre albanese: la Vorpsi ha 46 anni, la seconda metà dei quali vissuti in Italia e in Francia. Ha un invidiabile dominio del nostro idioma, scrive benissimo e con molte suggestioni linguistiche nuove. Fa parte del novero vieppiù folto di scrittori di origine straniera che, partendo da strutture sintattiche differenti dalla nostre, guardano all'italiano con un occhio e un orecchio più critico, rispetto ai nativi, e finiscono con l'arricchire anche le nostre possibilità espressive. La sottolineatura di Matou mette in luce il meticciato italo-franco-albanese .

Poi ovviamente, nella scelta di cosa leggere entrano in gioco i gusti di lettura personali .


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pizzi  e grazie anche a te!
Manca una sola cosa per farmi davvero felice, cioè che tu mi dica come la trovi questa costruzione, sbagliata o no?


----------



## pizzi

Non scriverei/direi mai una frase del genere, e trovo questa discussione molto interessante e piena di spunti di riflessione; specie riguardo agli argomenti di possibilità di una tale costruzione. Grazie a tutti !

Sono del parere di Paul: nel racconto, la frase è pronunciata dal fidanzato, quindi padre della creatura, e finanziatore dell'aborto. Poi le cose sono andate in altro modo, e il giovanotto - che è un po' grezzo - sfoga la sua acredine in un italiano _di getto_. 

Matou, allora, ti ho reso felice con così poco?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, da quando sono curato, mi accontento di poco . Grazie per le informazioni, ma a dire la verità un'altra risposta mi avrebbe sorpreso, per non dire sbalordito: non ti vedevo nella veste di un'attivista linguistica . Allora resto in agguato ad osservare la possibile penetrazione nella vostra lingua di quel costrutto d'importazione...
Intanto, stammi bene!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Matou e bentornato
Se ti può consolare dico che sono d'accordo con te, non vedo nulla di male in una frase come "fecesi abortire dalle mani del padre" però devo anche sottolineare che userei altre costruzioni per dire la stessa cosa (ad esempio come quelle scritte da Semper (ciao) nel post #2).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Dragon, grazie per il bentornato!
Dunque, pur non usando te stesso quella costruzione, non pronunceresti l'anatema, mi rassicuri, forse non dovrò aspettare troppi anni .
Un caro saluto
Matou


----------

